
Crispr gene-editing creates wave of exotic model organisms - headalgorithm
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-01300-9
======
a_bonobo
Related, Australia just decided that organisms which have genes knocked out as
in OP's article using CRISPR do not count as 'genetically modified' as they're
indistinguishable from 'naturally' occurring knockouts:
[https://twitter.com/GaetanBurgio/status/1117730407116500992](https://twitter.com/GaetanBurgio/status/1117730407116500992)

